

Posterous Releases Desktop TwitPic Downloader - siculars
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-releases-desktop-twitpic-downloader

======
siculars
Following in the vein of all-your-content-belong-to-us, posterous unleashes an
picture hoover for twitpic. Hmm. Interesting, sure. But isn't this kind of a
utility some dude should be making as a weekend project?

My blog[1] is on posterous and im pretty happy with them. Nevertheless, I
would rather them improve the core of their platform then worry about sucking
up data from the four(thousand) corners of the interwebs.

[1]<http://siculars.posterous.com>

